# Marshall Noob - Need Advice



## spankurmonkey

Hello Marshall Forum!

I am seeking some guidance for a 1st Marshall purchase.

I am looking for a Marshall Half Stack set up for my son who will be 17 in April.

He has been playing guitar for the past two years. He likes to play Slayer, Metallica, Pantera, etc.

Would like some advice on entry level heads and cabs.

I got about $1k to spend and I know that is not much for anything new so I am shopping the used market but just don't know enough to make an informed purchase at this point.


----------



## 4Horseman

Spank this, you could pick him up a DSL100H and a MX412 at a place like zzounds for 1299 new. Tell him to mow some lawns for the other 300. Or search used. My 1960a sounds great for those bands. When I was younger, I took the path of a power amp, cab and effects unit. It worked, but if I could go back I would have saved more for an all tube amp.


----------



## spankurmonkey

So a 1960a Cab is most ideal?

What tube amp would you suggest? Again, keeping in mind entry level and I will most likely to find a used unit.

Where I live there is a guy who has a 1960 cab with a Marshall JCM DSL 100W head ... he's asking 900.00 seems like it may be a good fit and under the 1k but I have to drive 6 hours to get it, that is the only downer.


----------



## 4Horseman

I can't say a 1960a is " most ideal" . Just that it works for metal, especially with G12-75 Celestion speakers. As far as that head, haven't played one. But, soon enough a pro will come push this noob aside and tell you what's up. I will say though, a six/twelve hour trip may make you feel committed. Good or bad?? Also, for a 17 yr old with 2yrs experience any tube half stack would seem bad ass to me.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Look at the new DSL heads and combos. I dont think the 100w head is that expensive, and it goes to 50w which might be good for you. If you buy a head instead of a combo look for a used cab closer to you or have one built by Sourmash or avatar for a fair deal delivered to your door. My 2¢.


Edit: I just checked, it's $899 new I guess


----------



## MartyStrat54

The used DSL and cab is sort of a good deal. In my books it is high by about $100.

Here's the deal. When you buy a used tube amp, you have no way to know what condition the tubes are in. On the back of the DSL is a decal with the serial number. The first four numbers is the year is was made. If the amp was made in 2001 (as an example) and the preamp and power tubes are all labeled Marshall, then you will need a retube. Even if they aren't you should still put new tubes in it and someone will have to bias the amp. Of course the DSL can be biased with a multimeter. Depending on what quality of tubes you buy this can be over $100. I would use this info as a bargaining tool, especially if it has any Marshall branded tubes in the amp. I took a quick look on EBAY and there are some used DSL's for around $500 with a working footswitch. No footswitch and the amp is very limited. All the sellers on EBAY that are trying to get $700-$800 for a used DSL are dreaming. (You can get a new DSL100H for around $900.)

On the front of the 1960 cab it should say JCM800 or JCM900. If the sticker on the back of the cabs says 300 watts, it should have G12T-75 speakers. These are okay speakers. However, with any used cab, you really don't know what is in it unless you look. If the cab is in very good condition with the G12T-75 speakers, I would give $400 for it, but most loaded "average" 1960's go for $300-$350 in my part of the world.

Take a look at the amp and if it is in good condition wave $800 cash in front of his nose.


----------



## Marshall Art

I'd get a DSL and a 1960.


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## GIBSON67

Welcome to the forum, MFer! And quite the good dad, good job!

DSL and 1960 cab would be a great rig for anyone. But really any JCM combo would do great, too! I'd make sure he has enough watts to gig or to practice with a drummer.


----------



## Micky

Greetings!


----------



## MarshallMark

Hello and you're a great dad to help the kid enjoy music that way.


----------



## spankurmonkey

MartyStrat54 said:


> The used DSL and cab is sort of a good deal. In my books it is high by about $100.
> 
> Here's the deal. When you buy a used tube amp, you have no way to know what condition the tubes are in. On the back of the DSL is a decal with the serial number. The first four numbers is the year is was made. If the amp was made in 2001 (as an example) and the preamp and power tubes are all labeled Marshall, then you will need a retube. Even if they aren't you should still put new tubes in it and someone will have to bias the amp. Of course the DSL can be biased with a multimeter. Depending on what quality of tubes you buy this can be over $100. I would use this info as a bargaining tool, especially if it has any Marshall branded tubes in the amp. I took a quick look on EBAY and there are some used DSL's for around $500 with a working footswitch. No footswitch and the amp is very limited. All the sellers on EBAY that are trying to get $700-$800 for a used DSL are dreaming. (You can get a new DSL100H for around $900.)
> 
> On the front of the 1960 cab it should say JCM800 or JCM900. If the sticker on the back of the cabs says 300 watts, it should have G12T-75 speakers. These are okay speakers. However, with any used cab, you really don't know what is in it unless you look. If the cab is in very good condition with the G12T-75 speakers, I would give $400 for it, but most loaded "average" 1960's go for $300-$350 in my part of the world.
> 
> Take a look at the amp and if it is in good condition wave $800 cash in front of his nose.



This guy has already said he will not go any lower than $900. I think it is a bit high but I have many times to drop by $100 and he wont. I would wave 800 cash at him but just to get there is a 8 hour round trip. So location is not in my favor.

What two questions can I ask him to determine if there is a need for retubing? I don't fully understand why that is necessary.

I've seen pics of it and the head does say JCM2000 and the cab has the little plaque thing on the bottom left.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Some of the guys have a good point. Spend a few hundred more and your kid will have a new rig, no problems, warranty, happy kid! Youre a good dad


----------



## spankurmonkey

pedecamp said:


> Some of the guys have a good point. Spend a few hundred more and your kid will have a new rig, no problems, warranty, happy kid! Youre a good dad



Valid point but going into the $1k range is my high point. Thus my need to find a good used unit.

I think the set up new would run about $1800

I have notice that the JCM 2000 DSL 100 is a 2 channel amp. Keep in mind I am not a guitar player nor musically enabled..... is 2- channel acceptable for the type of metal he wants to play?


----------



## spankurmonkey

The date on the amp is 2004. Don't know if that is good or bad.

The cab checked out as mentioned by MartyStrat54


----------



## spankurmonkey

I'm inclined to buy this used set up. However, I would be buying it blind if you know what I mean, saying I know very little about amps.

The whole tube thing has me a little concerned but based upon what this guys says the amp has little usage and well kept.

Can someone explain why tubes would need to be replaced, do they go bad overtime with lots of usage, I assume that is the reason.

If it needs to be retubed is this something a lay person can do or it needs to be sent to a marshall repair shop?

Please hit me back today or tomorrow as I am tentatively set to go get it on Sunday.


----------



## paul-e-mann

spankurmonkey said:


> Valid point but going into the $1k range is my high point. Thus my need to find a good used unit.
> 
> I think the set up new would run about $1800
> 
> I have notice that the JCM 2000 DSL 100 is a 2 channel amp. Keep in mind I am not a guitar player nor musically enabled..... is 2- channel acceptable for the type of metal he wants to play?



That half stack new easily cost $2,000 so yes used is the way to go. Its an excellent metal amp.



spankurmonkey said:


> I'm inclined to buy this used set up. However, I would be buying it blind if you know what I mean, saying I know very little about amps.
> 
> The whole tube thing has me a little concerned but based upon what this guys says the amp has little usage and well kept.
> 
> Can someone explain why tubes would need to be replaced, do they go bad overtime with lots of usage, I assume that is the reason.
> 
> If it needs to be retubed is this something a lay person can do or it needs to be sent to a marshall repair shop?
> 
> Please hit me back today or tomorrow as I am tentatively set to go get it on Sunday.





Tubes do wear out, its customary to replace tubes when buying a used amp because you don't really know how well the previous owner took care of it, not to mention it may not sound the way you want it and tubes will change its tone. Tube amps do require regular maintenance, when purchasing a 100 watt amp be prepared to spend another $200-$300 at the tech to get it checked out and setup - maintenance, tubes, bias, not to mention anything else they might find. People like to tinker with tube amps and they don't necessarily know what they're doing or do the right thing and you wont know until a tech looks at it, and at the other end of the spectrum a tech may tell you the amp is in perfect condition with low miles and nothing needed to be done at all. Don't get me wrong, buying used is a great way to save money and I always buy used, but you need to know there's always the chance of needing to spend extra on the backend - think of it as buying a used car.

Since you're not a guitar player, have the seller go over everything on the amp, have him demo it all, work all knobs, switches, inputs, play at low and high volume and do a close visual inspection. Ask if any mods have been done, when was it last seen by a tech, how long has he owned it, how much time the amp has been used and why he is selling it. If you have a disagreeable seller who doesn't want to demo it or answer your questions then don't buy from him he's probably hiding something. It might be worthwhile to ask all these questions before you go there and let him know you know absolutely nothing about amps and you want him to demo everything on it for you. My last used amp purchase I had to dump easily $300 into it to get it in shape, it needed tubes, it needed a couple of repairs and updates, and a mod removed.

If you know absolutely nothing about electronics then you need to have a tech do the work. Tube amps carry high voltages and even unplugged maintain those high voltages for days which can kill you if you poke around inside without knowing what you're doing. But yes, with proper instruction your son can learn how to do maintenance on his own. There are many knowledgeable people here at this forum who can help. That's pro gear you're considering buying, your son will have it for a long time. Good luck with the purchase, I hope everything goes well!


----------



## tubes

Welcome spank.



> "What two questions can I ask him to determine if there is a need for retubing?"



To me, it's kind of the same rules as when you buy a used car.
So one good question is "Can I see the receipt from the last service?"

(Doesn't always apply, for example if the seller does his own maintenance.)

Good luck mate.
If your boy gets to play through any decent Marshall gear at 17 years old he is a lucky lad.

If you buy an amp and experience problems, come back here for help.
If you buy an amp and your boy thinks it doesn't sound good, he can come to the forum here too.
There are a lot of 'tips and tricks' with amps and it helps to be among brothers.


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

Hello


----------



## Georgiatec

You need to get the guy to show you it working, if possible, take someone with you who know what they are looking at. If all is well and it's nice and clean go for it. They are not the best selling Marshall in history for nothing


----------



## spankurmonkey

All thanks for the advice.

I ended up deciding to forgo the private party stack and went to our local music shop who has used gear and I paid a bit more but at least I have a 30 day money back option.

I ended up with a used JCM2000 DSL 100 with a JCM900 Lead Cab.

Plus I don't have to drive to get the private one either as I was looking at a 6 hour round trip.

Plus I have the confidence the unit I bought has been somewhat checked out by folks that know a hell of a lot more than I when it comes to this gear.

The used cab is not as cosmetically nice as I'd like it to be. I understand that does not impact the sound and I was buying used.

Now I just have to wait until his birthday on the 24th of April.

He likes to make videos so I'll post one if any of you would like to see him play and the new set up.

Thanks again for all of the advice and information.


----------



## spankurmonkey

So I finally got the head and cab. I heard it play and it sounded great.

Though the one thing that has me concerned is when I brought it home any bump I hit in the road the amp head made a terrible noise as if there is something loose inside it.

Should I have grave concerns? I have no idea what the inside of one of these look like thus not sure if the noise is normal or there is something terribly wrong with it.


----------



## JCarno

spankurmonkey said:


> So I finally got the head and cab. I heard it play and it sounded great.
> 
> Though the one thing that has me concerned is when I brought it home any bump I hit in the road the amp head made a terrible noise as if there is something loose inside it.
> 
> Should I have grave concerns? I have no idea what the inside of one of these look like thus not sure if the noise is normal or there is something terribly wrong with it.



It was probably just the reverb tank. They make a racket when go over a bump.


----------



## spankurmonkey

so that explains the springy sounds I was hearing.... glad to know that noise can be common. I was about ready to turn around and return it.

One other question and I know I am probably being very anal about this but I had ordered two used cabs. The first one I ordered because the head and cab were at the same store. However, I could only go off of a single picture and the sales persons opinion on the cab. 

The first cab had much more cosmetic issues so I returned it and ordered a second that I was told was in excellent condition. Per the picture and the sale person I felt good about it.

So when I picked it up all looked good the only tolex issue was at the bottom underneath, no big deal. However, the Marshall emblem was cracked and the top of the H was missing. Sorta pissed me off. I know it is just plastic and has nothing to do with the sounds it makes but given this is a Marshall I want it in best condition as possible.

i see I can buy a replacement emblem but I'm wondering how you take off the old one? I read that you can use a spoon to pry it off but not 100% sure so looking for guidance on this.

Thanks again~


----------



## damienbeale

Should be easy enough to pry off. There are little plastic locating pins that may break, but you can just screw a small self tapping screw into them and pull these out.


----------



## shredless

damienbeale said:


> Should be easy enough to pry off. There are little plastic locating pins that may break, but you can just screw a small self tapping screw into them and pull these out.



Id love to pop some corn and watch you do this....

I know it sounds good on paper


----------



## damienbeale

shredless said:


> Id love to pop some corn and watch you do this....
> 
> I know it sounds good on paper


Done dozens of them. If that doesn't work just use a jewellers screwdriver a little way and twist them out. If that doesn't work use a drill bit just smaller than the dowel and clean the rest out. One of the easiest jobs going with the right tools. 

I've even had to repair a couple of vintage Marshall logo's in a similar way. Fortunately all the original legs came out with a small drill. I then used a small section of the drill glued into the legs with the head just sticking out, and used THAT to drill back into the logo, and glue them back together using the drill section as reinforcement.

There is always a way without getting messy.


----------



## tubes

Heck damien,

I wouldn't exactly call that "without getting messy".

But good info.

One might imagine that the Marshall designers could have made the logos more of a "plug and play" accessory.
I'm thinking about velcro now.....


----------



## chucho

MarshallMark said:


> Hello and you're a great dad to help the kid enjoy music that way.



^^^this

...and CONGRATS on your purchase!! You did great! Your son is gonna sh1t his pants when he gets a rockin' sound happening.

Don't worry:
- you have all kinds of technical support right here by the looks of it
- DSLs are very well built, reliable, and totally repairable
- you can easily get a new logo
- if you fix the few minor things yourself, you'll be happy to bond with the beastie
- looks will mean NOTHING shortly after plugging in and TURNING UP

You might also want to take it to a reputable amp tech for an assessment.

IMHO a beat-up looking Marshall that ROCKS is something to behold 
...this is mojo






Good luck dude!


----------



## spankurmonkey

well the b-day party was great and he was more than surprised.
however, yesterday i was advised its not working. he said at times he turns it on theres no sound. standby is off. also, in some instances when there is sound midstream in a song the sound goes away gradually.
needless to say i am pretty frustrated. plan on taking it back to guitar center tomorrow. i am now pondering just buying a new head.


----------



## spankurmonkey

BTW - I got the cab emblem changed out without an issue. used a teaspoon to pry it off


----------



## tubes

spankurmonkey said:


> well the b-day party was great and he was more than surprised.
> however, yesterday i was advised its not working. he said at times he turns it on theres no sound. standby is off. also, in some instances when there is sound midstream in a song the sound goes away gradually.
> needless to say i am pretty frustrated. plan on taking it back to guitar center tomorrow. i am now pondering just buying a new head.



Hi spank,
That sucks.

BTW, terminology aside (what is 'on', what is 'off'?), when the amp is 'On Standby' there will be no sound.

As for the sound going away gradually... sounds like an electronic problem.
It's beyond me to suggest which component might be the culprit. But it might yet be an easy repair, e.g. just one faulty part.

I can't say whether it's better to service this one or buy new.
But personally, I have a lot of faith in a used amp once it has been well serviced.

Let us know how it goes.


----------

